# Goodbye Ginger



## Carnivoroustea (Mar 25, 2018)

So my Ginger died a few days ago. She started eating substrate, and it went downhill from there. I don***8217;t know exactly why she died though. I loved her so much.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

So sorry.


----------

